# New Gear



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Not really radios but related to radios I picked up some transmitter hunting gear this weekend to add to my collection. First was a kit I bought and put together today. Its a handheld directional finder for transmitter hunting. The kit came from HANDI-Finder--Radio Direction Finder. Second is a controller for my radios for hiding when we do fox hunts. It is programmable by dtmf tones to automatically key up my radio whichever one I choose to hook it up to at a set interval and also give my id in morse code to fulfill fcc regulations. I got that from Byonics -. I'm excited to see how both of these work here in the near future.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My first sailboat came with an RDF, they were pre LoranC (immediately pre GPS). There used to be active radio towers along the coasts for boaters to triangulate from and get your chart location. This old low tech navigation device may be worth adding to preps. It's always good to have redundant systems, especially if the GPS satalites in the sky go down.

I also like the idea of a kit, they were fun to build as a kid. Does anyone remember the old Heathkits? I was in Radio Shack a while ago looking for a Ham Kit, no-one makes them. In todays age of instant gratification everyone wants it brand new, ready to use and right now. I always got more satisfaction out of the things I built and learned how to use.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Totally agree on the kit build thing, SA. Plus, I went to US Army Signal School and can repair damn near anything. Fun fun fun.

Right, next up for nav. a sextant, lol.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

I also added today a tiny trak 4 and gps for aprs. I have always wanted to try it so I just decided to get it and go ahead with the project.


----------

